# Sticky  Have you ever wanted to have a free vacation?



## DJLATIN

Well this might be your lucky day! Continue spamming/talking sh!t in this section and I'll treat you to:

1 week ban for talking sh!t
2 week ban if you come back and continue
permanent ban if you come back from a 2 week vacation and decide you loved the time away. 

Your "troll" account and other accounts will be permanently banned. Respect this group section and keep the b.s. in Off Topic.

Sincerely your travel agent,
D.J. LATIN


----------



## King Of Rimz




----------



## MR SHADES

Orale carnal does it come with all inclusive food?


----------



## DJLATIN

MR SHADES said:


> Orale carnal does it come with all inclusive food?


si wey ramen noodles on the house.


----------



## bigdogg323

are drinks free


----------



## DJLATIN

bigdogg323 said:


> are drinks free


only on the weekends


----------



## MinieMe209

DJLATIN said:


> si wey ramen noodles on the house.


:cheesy:


----------



## Undeadwhitebitch

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN




----------

